# [EVDL] EVLN: AMP Electric Mercedes ML350 SUV r:125mi 0-60mph:10s



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

SSd2ZSBnb3Qgbm90aGluZyBhZ2FpbnN0IEFNUCwgYnV0IEkgd291bGQgaGF2ZSB0byBzZWUgdG8g
YmVsaWV2ZSBhIE1lcmNlZGVzIApTVVYgd2l0aCB0aG9zZSByYW5nZSBhbmQgYWNjZWxlcmF0aW9u
IG51bWJlcnMuCkZpcnN0LCBpdCB3b3VsZCBoYXZlIHRvIGNvc3QgYSBzbWFsbCBmb3J0dW5lLgpT
ZWNvbmQsIGl0IHdvdWxkIG5lZWQgYSBCSUcgYmF0dGVyeSBwYWNrLiBXaGVyZSB3b3VsZCB0aGV5
IHB1dCBpdCBhbmQgaG93IAptdWNoIHdvdWxkIGl0IHdlaWdoLgpUaGlyZCwgaXQgd291bGQgbmVl
ZCBhIEJJRyBtb3RvciBhbmQgY29udHJvbGxlci4KCkFoIHdlbGwsIGEgdHlwaWNhbCAicHJlc3Mg
cmVsZWFzZSIgcGllY2UuCgpBbAoKLS0tLS0gT3JpZ2luYWwgTWVzc2FnZSAtLS0tLSAKRnJvbTog
ImJydWNlZHA1IiA8YnJ1Y2VkcDVAb3BlcmFtYWlsLmNvbT4KVG86IDxldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVk
dT4KU2VudDogV2VkbmVzZGF5LCBKdW5lIDEzLCAyMDEyIDU6MTkgQU0KU3ViamVjdDogW0VWRExd
IEVWTE46IEFNUCBFbGVjdHJpYyBNZXJjZWRlcyBNTDM1MCBTVVYgcjoxMjVtaSAwLTYwbXBoOjEw
cwoKCj4KPiBHYXMgc3RhdGlvbiBwZW9wbGUgbG9vayBhdCBteSBFViAmIHRoaW5rLCDigJhXaGF0
4oCZcyBoZSBkb2luZyBoZXJlP+KAmAo+Cj4gW3VuZm9ybWF0dGVkXQo+IGh0dHA6Ly9jb21tdW5p
dHlwcmVzcy5jaW5jaW5uYXRpLmNvbS9hcnRpY2xlL0FCLzIwMTIwNjA5L0JJWi8zMDYxMDAwMTEv
QU1QLW1ha2VzLWdhcy1ndXp6bGVycy1pbnRvLWdhcy1sZXNzP29keXNzZXk9bmF2fGhlYWQKPiBb
aW1hZ2VdIEFNUCBtYWtlcyBnYXMtZ3V6emxlcnMgaW50byBnYXMtbGVzcwo+IGJ5IEplZmYgV2Fs
bG5lciAgSnVuIDkgMjAxMgo+Cj4gU3RldmUgQnVybnMgY2Fu4oCZdCByZW1lbWJlciB0aGUgbGFz
dCB0aW1lIGhlIGZpbGxlZCB1cCBhdCBhIGdhcyBzdGF0aW9uLiAKPiBFYWNoCj4gZGF5IGZvciB0
aGUgcGFzdCB0d28geWVhcnMgaGUgaGFzIGRyaXZlbiBoaXMgZnVsbHkgZWxlY3RyaWMgTWVyY2Vk
ZXMgTUwzNTAKPiBTVVYgdG8gd29yaywgYmFjayBob21lIGFuZCB0byBlcnJhbmRzIGluIGJldHdl
ZW4uCj4KPiBNb2RpZmllZCBieSBMb3ZlbGFuZC1iYXNlZCBBTVAgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVoaWNsZXMs
IEJ1cm5z4oCZIGNhciBnZXRzIHVwIHRvIAo+IDEyNQo+IG1pbGVzIG9uIGEgc2luZ2xlIGNoYXJn
ZSBhbmQgcXVpZXRseSBhY2NlbGVyYXRlcyBmcm9tIDAgdG8gNjAgbXBoIGluIDEwCj4gc2Vjb25k
cy4KPgo+IAoKX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18K
fCBNb3JhdG9yaXVtIG9uIGRyYWcgcmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4gZWZmZWN0Lgp8IFBs
ZWFzZSB0YWtlIHRob3NlIGRpc2N1c3Npb25zIGVsc2V3aGVyZS4gIFRoYW5rcy4KfAp8IFJFUExZ
SU5HOiBhZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11
bHRpcGxlLWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJT
Q1JJQkU6IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBI
RUxQOiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBDT05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1
LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cg==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I personally visited the AMP facility when it was in Blue Ash a half year
ago. I have seen the inside of their car up close. Their press release
does not exaggerate.

I don't have any connection to AMP other than the fact that I happened to
meet Steve at a restaurant when he noticed my converted car and he offered
me an opportunity to visit their shop. I know they would not appreciate me
posting the details of their battery and motor configuration on the
internet but based on what I saw, their claims are not unreasonable. I can
appreciate why you might come to that conclusion though just reading the
article.

Steve



> Al <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've got nothing against AMP, but I would have to see to believe a Merced=
> es
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

their website shows some basic specs. 472 lb-ft of torque doesn't seem a=
ll that impressive for direct drive. Is that both, or each? Do they r=
eally mean direct drive, or single speed through a gear reduction?

Final assembly location:Loveland, OH
Range:Approximately 100 miles per charge
Battery System:Custom lithium iron phosphate batteries; safe, non-combus=
tible, and UL and CE certified
Total battery capacity:40 kWh
Motors:Two rear-mounted Remy AC motors; 164 kW/220 horsepower and 640 Nm=
/472 lb-ft of torque
Transmission:None; electric motors are direct drive
Estimated cost to fully charge vehicle:$3 to $4 (based on nationwide ave=
rage cost of $0.10 per kWh)
Acceleration:0 to 60 mph in under 10 seconds
Speed:Electronically controlled 90 mph top speed
Passenger room and cargo room:Unchanged; no compromise from gas model
All the original factory accessories maintained




----- Original Message -----
> From: Steve Skarda <[email protected]>

> I personally visited the AMP facility when it was in Blue Ash a half year
> ago. I have seen the inside of their car up close. Their press rele=
ase
> does not exaggerate.
> =

> I don't have any connection to AMP other than the fact that I happened to
> meet Steve at a restaurant when he noticed my converted car and he offered
> me an opportunity to visit their shop. I know they would not appreciat=
e me
> posting the details of their battery and motor configuration on the
> internet but based on what I saw, their claims are not unreasonable. I=
can
> appreciate why you might come to that conclusion though just reading the
> article.
> =

> Steve
> =

>


> Al <[email protected]> wrote:
> > =
> 
> >> I've got nothing against AMP, but I would have to see to believe a =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The numbers work out: 472 lb-ft on each motor with no gearing (or
after gearing), assuming a 1 foot wheel radius and 3500 lbs weight,
works out to about 10 seconds 0-60. If they've made an exceptionally
light SUV, they may come in under 10 seconds.

-Morgan LaMoore



> David Ladd <[email protected]> wrote:
> > their website shows some basic specs. 472 lb-ft of torque doesn't seem=
> all that impressive for direct drive. Is that both, or each? Do they=
> really mean direct drive, or single speed through a gear reduction?
> ...


----------

